# Bay Path Public Safety



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I post there HERE instead of above because there are three things that make me go, HMMMMM. I've highlighted two of them. Keep in mind, it appears they do NOT carry firearms, which is one of the three, the other two are related. See below. I noticed that I had posted this job already back in December. This is new. If I see it again, I'll skip it. *

*Campus Public Safety Officer (Part-time - 3rd shift)*
Institution:
*Bay Path University*

Location:
Longmeadow, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/07/2016

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

The Campus Public Safety Officer is responsible for periodic patrols of the campus and outlying property in order to protect life and property. Responds to calls promptly while on foot, or in motor vehicle. Exercise judgment in interpreting laws, ordinances, policies and procedures. Promotes and maintains favorable relations with all University constituents. This is a part-time, 16 hours per week position, for midnight shift coverage. Schedule is Saturday and Sunday, 12:00 am to 8:00 am.

*ESSENTIAL JOB FUNCTIONS:*

Patrol campus grounds by motor vehicle, on foot, or bicycle to prevent, discover and deter illegal activity, enforce traffic laws and university rules and regulations, check the security of buildings, functioning of outdoor lighting and road conditions, when applicable.
*Campus Public Safety Officers will be supplied with protective vests. The vest will be part of their uniform and will be worn while on duty including extra duty/details. Failure to comply with this policy will result in disciplinary action.*
Remain vigilant at all times and maintain a visible presence.
Escort students to dorms and other campus locations after dark or when a threat or risk is perceived.
Respond to calls for a variety of services including; basic assistance to students, faculty and staff, investigation of alarms, assistance to motorists, building maintenance problems, thefts, and other acts against persons or property.
Investigate, report, and record traffic violations, accidents and campus crimes, by interviewing witnesses, sketching diagrams and taking photographs.
Prepare detailed incident reports for use by department, university, in court testimony or for insurance claims.
Schedule and conduct fire drills for residential and non-residential buildings.
*Transfer deposits between the university and banks by personal pick up and delivery to ensure security of funds.*
Direct traffic at all university functions and special events.
Administer CPR, first aid and emergency assistance if trained and when appropriate.
Inspect and maintain departmental equipment to keep in reliable operating condition.
Attend trainings as required.
*QUALIFICATIONS:*

Knowledge of state and federal law, traffic code and city ordinances, and university and departmental policy and operating procedures.
High school diploma or GED and at least two years of security guard or law enforcement experience. Associate's Degree in Criminal Justice or Law Enforcement helpful.
Skill in oral communications as demonstrated by effective ability to provide general information and directions, mediate disputes, interview witnesses and suspects, testify in court, and make program presentations.
Skill in written communications to produce reports and documents in the English language with clearly organized thoughts using proper sentence structure, punctuation, and grammar.
Certification in CPR and first aid.
Ability to patrol on foot, motor vehicle or bicycle and remain in standing or sitting position for long periods.
Ability to work and remain calm in stressful situations.
Ability to work outside in extreme weather conditions.
Ability to hear and see acutely during the day and night time conditions.
Valid driver's license.
Must successfully pass the online safe Driving Course and driving record check at time of hire and annually thereafter.
Ability to handle confidential information with discretion.
Must be willing to work flexible and extended schedule including weekends, holidays, breaks, and cover other shifts as needed.
Should be committed to a culture of diversity and respect.
General knowledge of the University's mission, purpose and goals and the role of a Campus Public Safety Officer in achieving those goals.
Applicants for this position should submit a cover letter outlining salary requirements, resume, and contact information for four professional references. All applications should be sent electronically in MS Word format to [email protected].
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resource Office
Bay Path University

Phone:
413-565-1000

Fax:
413-565-1098

Email Address:
[email protected]


----------

